# New Tank, Fish Cycle - 10 Days in, Almost No Ammonia



## zach787 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I have some experience with aquariums, and usually do the fish-in cycle method. In the past, the ammonia would spike after adding a fish within four days or so. Both now and in the past I have used a betta to cycle the tank, which I will then move to his own tank once I begin to stock the new tank after the cycling is done.

This time, however, ten days after adding the betta, my ammonia levels have remained steady at about 0.25ppm since about the second day after adding him. Obviously, I have not had any nitrite or nitrate showing up in tests yet. I have been feeding the betta regularly (2, maybe 3 times per day the last week or so).

It is a 20 gallon tank. 

Temp: ~78 F
ph: 7.2
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrite: 0.0ppm
Nitrate: 0.0ppm

Should I be concerned, or can it take longer for the cycle to start? I am beginning to think that the betta is not enough of an ammonia source to start the cycle. If this is the case, can I switch to a fishless cycle?

Thanks - I am new to this community as a poster but have read posts/forums on here before.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can(should ) switch fishless cycle any time.It can take 8-12 WEEKS to cycle a tank "fish in" especially with the bio load of only one fish in 20 gallons.
You'd probly be more than halfway home if you had started fishless 10 days ago.
Another option ,I have not used is bottled bacteria.They seem to be hit or miss so why waste money and another 20 days.
GO FISHLESS!


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I did the fish in cycle with 5 guppies and some bottled bacteria in a 55 g tank I was cycled in 4 weeks ,, but like coralbandit said from what I heard it can be hit and miss 
I also cycled a 10 gallon hospital tank fishless and that seemed to take forever I would say 6-8 weeks ,, I went by the fishless cycle post and did exactly what it said .
now my nitrates are still a bit high well with in safe parameters 40 ppm im growing my plant bulbs in there now they seem to like the nitrates


----------



## zach787 (Sep 19, 2013)

Alright, I am probably going to wait another day or two - if the ammonia has not increased by then I am going to switch to a fishless cycle.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just remember to remove the Betta. If you go fishless, refer to the fishless cycle sticky in the FW forum. Use the method where you add ammonia everyday, not the one where you add and wait. That method seems to stall a lot.

starrysparkle - I would say you were on the "miss" side for bacterial supplements if it still took a month with adding the supplement. I cycled my 75g with just 4 Guppys in 4wks, no supplement. Curious what method you used on the sticky for a fishless cycle? The one where you add and wait or add everyday regardless of your readings?


----------

